# Lost dog... London area



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

Right, I know this is going to sound ridiculous, but please bare with me, I don't know much about this dog, but my friend gave his dog up because of one of his lodgers, he still got to see the dog and a week ago the family told him that the dog got lost...

This was in the London area (I'm not sure what area, I know London is a massive place).
The dog is male, just under a year old and is a husky, he is micro chipped and did have a collar/name tag on with my friends details on.

I know this isn't much info and I will try and get some more, it's been a touchy subject... but if anyone knows anything, or seen anyone with a 'new' dog please let me know, he belongs back home.

I just hope the right person found him.


----------

